# my wedding plans are set!



## justdance4me (Jul 12, 2013)

i'm getting married in December during my hiatus from work! My stbh and I decided on getting married in my hometown in Canada and will honeymoon in spring when I am done work for the summer in Italy to visit a specific vinyard we are both fans of. 

Super excited!! And all the food is going to cooked my my mom and his mom - somewhat traditional Italian wedding!


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

justdance4me said:


> getting married in my hometown in Canada


As is tradition?

As is tradition - YouTube

But seriously, congratulations and many happy years!


----------



## JustHer (Mar 12, 2013)

:smthumbup:


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

How wonderful that your mothers are both cooking the food for your wedding! Do you know what they will be making? 

Did you/your husband grow up cooking? And do you dance together? (your member name)


Well, December wedding and honeymoon in Italy during the spring sounds wonderful! 
Best wishes to you and your man.


----------



## dojo (Jul 4, 2011)

Ohh, home cooked meals are the best in weddings, not to mention Italians are kinda well known for their killer cuisine. Best of luck with the preparations and congratulations


----------



## justdance4me (Jul 12, 2013)

heartsbeating said:


> How wonderful that your mothers are both cooking the food for your wedding! Do you know what they will be making?
> 
> Did you/your husband grow up cooking? And do you dance together? (your member name)
> 
> ...


I grew up with food and wine, same with my stbh...his parents are both from Italy, although he was born/bread in the USA. My mom was born in Italy too, my dad French Canadian...so yes we can both cook and enjoying food/wine is our untied passion. 

I'm sure they will make typical Italian - antipasti, primo, secondi and dolce..

We are having a small affair, just close friends and family so maybe 80 people max!

Dancing...thats another story! I teach dance but do we dance and we have only danced together a few times - mainly out clubbing lol.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Congratulations! I'm sure it will be a beautiful day full of joy


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

80 people is a nice size for a Wedding...close friends & family, that's all you need....

What love song will you both dance to on your wedding day, if I may ask ?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Congrats from Aggieland! May our Lord and Saviour truly bless and keep the both of you firmly in His hands!*


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Congrats!! This is an exciting time for both of you. Hope this is the start of very long and happy lives together for both of you.


----------



## Oldrandwisr (Jun 22, 2013)

Congratulations! 

It's wonderful the moms are working together. Everything sounds very well planned.

Enjoy your dream honeymoon in Italy.


----------



## Nikkis (Oct 7, 2013)

Good luck! It's great that your moms are cooking and get along well enough to agree on that simple step


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

Congratulations  !! I'm sure your super, super excited!!!


----------



## julianne (Sep 18, 2013)

Awww, congrats and enjoy! I love weddings.

It was so fun being newlyweds, I hope one day after many years of marriage you look back and appreciate what a special, fun, exciting time it is.


----------



## justdance4me (Jul 12, 2013)

SimplyAmorous said:


> 80 people is a nice size for a Wedding...close friends & family, that's all you need....
> 
> * What love song will you both dance to on your wedding day, if I may ask ?*


Unchained Melody by The Righteous Brothers...choosing this for several reasons:

1. My favourite movie is Ghost with Patrick Swayze and Demi Moore - we watched this movie the first night we spent together
2. I danced to this song at the first performance Anthony (my stbh) came to see 
3. It s really one of my favourite songs


----------



## marshmallow (Oct 15, 2013)

Congratulations!!


----------

